# "HDTV owners not watching in HD"



## Jashobeam (Jul 10, 2005)

"In-Stat reports that 17 million of the 39 million U.S. households with HDTV, or 43.6 percent, don't watch in HD. The finding is based on a recent survey of consumers and defines "HD programming" as paid high definition services from cable and satellite providers and free broadcasting over the air. Packaged media, such as Blu-ray disc and video games, are not included."

http://www.cdfreaks.com/news/15452-HDTV-owners-not-watching-in-HD.html


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Haha, not surprised. Probably 75% of the viewing public couldn't care less. Neither my wife or step-son care if something is in HD or SD, makes no difference to them.

Us AV geeks have a unique view of the world, heh.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Most people are idiots. They don't what they are buying or how to hook it up. They think because they have money they somehow know what they are doing, but they end up trusting the minimum wage teenager worker at Best Buy.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

My parents have Cablevision in CT, and I had to show my mom all her HD channels in the 700 channel range. She was watching the SD Stations (Stretched even!) and telling me she didn't see the big deal about HD! She did after I showed her the HD Stations in the 700's!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I still watch more of TCM and TVLAND then I do of the current HD lineup.

Not that I don't care for the HD lineup... I am just to lazy to change the channel.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Most people don't get it. My dad gets it but my mom refuses to pay more for HD channels so they have OTA only for HD. When I helped him pick out his HDTV he didn't see a big deal until I attached the antenna and showed him real HD on his new tv. I will scan through the HD channels on my dish setup first, only if there is nothing actually in HD(that I want to watch) will I check out the SD channels.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

I know a few people who say they can't tell the difference between SD and HD!!:eek2: How can you not tell a difference!!


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Since I neither want to pay more watch HD TV, nor want to spend the money on a HD TV, does that make me smart or stupid?

Will Jay Leno and David Letterman shows be funnier in HD? Will the news coverage be better in HD? Will the plots of TV shows be better in HD? Is Dr. Phil's advice better in HD?


Bob


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

roadrunner1782 said:


> I know a few people who say they can't tell the difference between SD and HD!!:eek2: How can you not tell a difference!!


They have vision problems.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

robert koerner said:


> Since I neither want to pay more watch HD TV, nor want to spend the money on a HD TV, does that make me smart or stupid?
> 
> Will Jay Leno and David Letterman shows be funnier in HD? Will the news coverage be better in HD? Will the plots of TV shows be better in HD? Is Dr. Phil's advice better in HD?
> 
> ...


It is up to you. Some people dont care if it is hd or sd, color or black and white. Now when the time comes for you to get a new tv, you probably will get an hd tv. Then you can hook up an antenna, and see the difference.
No, the shows wont be funnier, but they will look better. Most people want to watch shows with the best picture possible.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

miketorse said:


> My parents have Cablevision in CT, and I had to show my mom all her HD channels in the 700 channel range. She was watching the SD Stations (Stretched even!) and telling me she didn't see the big deal about HD! She did after I showed her the HD Stations in the 700's!


I have a buddy, who had the same problem. He picked up a REALLY nice Samsung, had TimeWarnerCable(700's for them for HD too) invited me over to watch a football game. I walked in, he said man look at this, what a great picture, I looked said Thats not HD, he argued as I grabbed the remote, and changed the Channel to ESPNHD. He was REALLY excited then.
Some people just have no idea that what they are watching isn't HD at all, they get the HD TV, and expect Magic to happen.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

robert koerner said:


> Since I neither want to pay more watch HD TV, nor want to spend the money on a HD TV, does that make me smart or stupid?
> 
> Will Jay Leno and David Letterman shows be funnier in HD? Will the news coverage be better in HD? Will the plots of TV shows be better in HD? Is Dr. Phil's advice better in HD?
> 
> ...


Same could be said for having a bigger screen or TV in color. So the answer to your question is , yes it does make you stupid.  Why don't you just watch OTA on a nine inch black and white TV then. I suggest also using a transistor radio instead of a stereo and chop sticks instead of a knife and fork. I could go on, but you get the idea.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

It's like all of these people, and the advertisers know it, buy this or that and it will make your life better or make you happier. In the end, you get used to it, it becomes the norm, and you don't notice how good HD is anymore. Then, the advertisers go on to the next thing and so on. 

I get HDTV through free OTA and SD on Dish Network. I'll keep my SD satellite, unless HD cost no more than SD.

It's like the lottery. It takes only one ticket per drawing to play. If you're purchasing more than one, you've wasted all those dollars over the first one.

Finally, with this economy, people are realizing that living debt free and having a financial backup is more important than the 52 inch plasma.

All my sets are HD. They are only 26 and 22 inch and 720P ; just enough to enjoy HD. I also enjoy financial security.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

Why buy a convertible if you're never going to put the top down? Why buy a microwave oven? Why buy a refrigerator that makes ice? Why buy a car with a cd player? Why buy a DVD player? Why buy a computer? To improve the quality of your life, that's why. Especially your entertainment life. Why deny yourself the obvious visual and audio advantages of HD just to save a few dollars a month? How many of the HD naysayers here own a cell phone? Come on, take advantage of the technological advantages offered to us in the 21st century. My grand kids take this stuff for granted, as well they should. You don't really have financial security if spending an extra $20 a month is going to put you into a deficit situation. Like they have said for a long long time, you can't take it with you.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Jashobeam said:


> "In-Stat reports that 17 million of the 39 million U.S. households with HDTV, or 43.6 percent, don't watch in HD. The finding is based on a recent survey of consumers and defines "HD programming" as paid high definition services from cable and satellite providers and free broadcasting over the air. Packaged media, such as Blu-ray disc and video games, are not included."
> 
> http://www.cdfreaks.com/news/15452-HDTV-owners-not-watching-in-HD.html


That's because there's a lot of clueless people out there. I remember one guy who thought because he bought an HD tv that it just automatically made everything he watched on it HD. He also thought that on Feb 17th that everything was going to be in HD and that's why you needed a new to buy a new tv or converter before then. :sure:


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

inazsully said:


> Why buy a convertible if you're never going to put the top down? Why buy a microwave oven? Why buy a refrigerator that makes ice? Why buy a car with a cd player? Why buy a DVD player? Why buy a computer? To improve the quality of your life, that's why. Especially your entertainment life. Why deny yourself the obvious visual and audio advantages of HD just to save a few dollars a month? How many of the HD naysayers here own a cell phone? Come on, take advantage of the technological advantages offered to us in the 21st century. My grand kids take this stuff for granted, as well they should. You don't really have financial security if spending an extra $20 a month is going to put you into a deficit situation. Like they have said for a long long time, you can't take it with you.


*It's image, NOT substance.*_ Marketing and society is based on the fact that many individuals have a deficit in their self image and that having things will fill the void and complete their life._ And, it's the old cliche about, "KEEPING UP WITH THE JONSES." They don't want to invest in the time and mental labor in finding out what they really need, they just throw money, which they don't have and money which they will pay twice for in credit card interest, into the situation, *just to say that they have a HDTV.* They don't need it and they don't watch it. *But, they can say to their friend and associates that they have HDTV.*

That $20 a month saved over 30 years can be $250,000, if modestly invested, when they retire. You might not be able to take it with you, but you can't readily increase your earnings, when you're 83 years old and have run out of money and are depending on Social Security and Food Stamps, if they will exist at all in the future.

I have all HDTV's in my house, buy on my terms. Enjoy NOW, but prepare for the future.


----------



## Ira Lacher (Apr 24, 2002)

Having been on the "who cares" side of the fence for so long, before buying an HD TV last September, I can now say that I was wrong -- of course it makes a difference, especially when watching live events, particularly sports. Given the choice, I couldn't see watching the inauguration or the Super Bowl on stretch-o-vision. 

However, I am content to watch SD channels where there is no HD equivalent in 4:3 format. Except for the screen size, the difference is not as major. So I was wrong, but also right!


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

The only way people are going to watch it reliably is when it's not a pain. When the HD channels are in different locations, different channel numbers, and take esoteric equipment and remote configurations, no one except nerds are going to go through it. Until all providers put the HD channels in the same place as the SD channels much like DirecTV does, and new customers hook up their receivers and TVs using HDMI instead of composite or S-Video or whatever, then you'll always have a hodgepodge arrangement. 

All of that said, if they're happy who cares? My mother and stepdad watch SD on their 60" big screen. Analog cable 80% of the time. It's a big picture and they grew up watching OTA in the '60s, so they don't know the difference. At my house I have HD and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

JosephB said:


> The only way people are going to watch it reliably is when it's not a pain. When the HD channels are in different locations, different channel numbers...


 All broadcasters I know of use TVCT to remap to the analog channel number, so I do not understand your statement.

And if your referring to Dish.... You have the choice of down mapping to the analog channel number range or not.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> All broadcasters I know of use TVCT to remap to the analog channel number, so I do not understand your statement.
> 
> And if your referring to Dish.... You have the choice of down mapping to the analog channel number range or not.


I just meant in general, and I was referring to more than just OTA. OTA HD in most markets is 4 channels. Most HD that most people watch isn't from the major networks.

On cable the HD channels are in different places than their SD channels (locally Charter puts them in the 600s, between the spanish channels and music choice). People don't want to learn new channel numbers and they don't want to switch to a different channel to see it in HD. They just want to keep using their TV as uncomplicated as possible.


----------



## ProfessorChaos (Jun 2, 2008)

> Will Jay Leno and David Letterman shows be funnier in HD? Will the news coverage be better in HD? Will the plots of TV shows be better in HD? Is Dr. Phil's advice better in HD?


It's all about the football! All of it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

JosephB said:


> I just meant in general, and I was referring to more than just OTA. OTA HD in most markets is 4 channels. Most HD that most people watch isn't from the major networks.
> 
> On cable the HD channels are in different places than their SD channels (locally Charter puts them in the 600s, between the spanish channels and music choice). People don't want to learn new channel numbers and they don't want to switch to a different channel to see it in HD. They just want to keep using their TV as uncomplicated as possible.


I see your point, its almost like the Cable guys are making it harder for the avg Joe. I prefer the way Dish does it, SD and HD right next to each other, and HD has a Logo. The user can make a choice to block the map down, or Like I do, lock out the SD channel so I don't see them, or in the case of Cartoon, lock out the HD version, makes surfing and recording's easier, as everybody in the house already knows what channels are what or about where, instead of surfing the 94XX area, where its really hodge podge on what channels are grouped together.

I use my ViP622 all the time to show people the difference between HD vs SD.
Using PiP and swaping between the HD vs SD of ESPN, lets people see the difference instantly, and any nay sayer just shuts up. There are still lots of Nay sayers left too.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

My present TV works perfectly. Think I'll keep watching it until it stops working. Since it works to my satisfaction, I'll pass on buying a 9 inch to replace it.

I enjoy my stereo system, turntable, phono amp, line stage, amplifier, matched pair of speakers, FM tuner for when I want back ground music. So, I think I'll pass on adding a transistor radio.

I watched the first man on the Moon--my life would be the same if I hadn't watched; same for watchin a Presidential change over.

I recorded the Superbowel. After watching the first ten minutes, I remember I didn't have any idea what a linebacker is, what a Nickle defense is, and I was board. So, I stopped it, deleated it, and watched something else.

Seems that most of the time my TV is on, I've got my computer on, and the internet is going.

Best from warm Tucson
Bob


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Being a new customer to Dishnetwork and just getting HD I can say that I have officially become an "HD snob." In my faves to both receivers (722 and 222) I have the HD channel selected vs the SD when available. I only have two HDTVs and 90% of my viewing is on a Mitsubishi 55" projection I got back in 2000 that still looks great. I just watch the HD channels in letterbox. Picture is awsome and I don't mind the bars. All my DVDs are widescreen (the way movies were meant to be viewed by the way) and I'm used to them. And, like a lot of folks here have mentioned, my wife doesn't really care as long as TV works. I have to say, I am really impressed with Dish's equipment and the versatility is has. It just makes the HD all that better.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Completely agree with you.



Mike500 said:


> *It's image, NOT substance.*_ Marketing and society is based on the fact that many individuals have a deficit in their self image and that having things will fill the void and complete their life._ And, it's the old cliche about, "KEEPING UP WITH THE JONSES." They don't want to invest in the time and mental labor in finding out what they really need, they just throw money, which they don't have and money which they will pay twice for in credit card interest, into the situation, *just to say that they have a HDTV.* They don't need it and they don't watch it. *But, they can say to their friend and associates that they have HDTV.*
> 
> That $20 a month saved over 30 years can be $250,000, if modestly invested, when they retire. You might not be able to take it with you, but you can't readily increase your earnings, when you're 83 years old and have run out of money and are depending on Social Security and Food Stamps, if they will exist at all in the future.
> 
> I have all HDTV's in my house, buy on my terms. Enjoy NOW, but prepare for the future.


----------



## Jashobeam (Jul 10, 2005)

robert koerner said:


> Since I neither want to pay more watch HD TV, nor want to spend the money on a HD TV, does that make me smart or stupid?
> 
> Will Jay Leno and David Letterman shows be funnier in HD? Will the news coverage be better in HD? Will the plots of TV shows be better in HD? Is Dr. Phil's advice better in HD?
> 
> ...


We have an HDTV, and don't pay to get HDTV on DirecTV. We do occasionally watch local HDTV OTA.


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

I always love when I see 'raw' conclusions come from a 'basic' survey. Not the OP on this forum mind you but whomever originally posted that conclusion without posting the details about the survey.

The survey is somewhat meaningless without knowing some of it's fundamental questions and sample set metrics. 

For example.. did the people they surveyed have a 'large' screen HDTVs, or a 'small' HDTV. Many people don't realize that on smaller sets, I've found 42"-46" to be my own personal threshold, you can manage quite easily with SD programming on your HDTV. On TV's over 46", then you start to see some major differences due to the resolutions, HD being MUCH better of course. I have a hard time watching SD television on my 50", especially if the signal is not 100% clear. (OTA really has issues at times)

Also did these people who have HDTV's have ACCESS to HD programming? If so, what was the price brackets of available HD programming where they live? Many people in apartments are given thier cable for free and have very little choice as to including HD other than pay-per-view.

I'm not saying that it's entirely false.. but I'm certain if you analyzed some of the details you'd find it's not as bad as the original survey indicated.


----------



## Mokanic (Jan 29, 2007)

One thing we "geeks" should keep in mind is the plethoria of hook-ups that the uninitiated have to deal with. The list includes, but is by no means, limited to;

Composite cables (v/l/r) (SD video + 2 channel audio)
Component cables (y/Pb/Pr) or (g/b/r for simplification)(HD/SD video only) Need another cable(s) for sound (either l/r, optical, digital)
HDMI (HD/SD video + 5.1 / 7.1 audio) to HDMI (HD/SD video + 5.1 / 7.1 audio)
DVI (HD/SD video only) to DVI (HD/SD video only) need another cable(s) for sound (either l/r, optical, digital)
HDMI (video + 5.1 / 7.1 audio) to DVI (video only) need another cable(s) for sound (either l/r, optical, digital)
Optical audio (SURROUND sound) (orange "composite looking" cable)
Digital audio (5.1 / 7.1 SURROUND sound)
IEEE1394 (firewire)
USB
F-type cable (SD video + 2 channel audio)
TVs have multiple inputs now. Some TVs allow you to rename these inputs to a DISCERNIBLE name. Others, well people are stuck with esoteric abbreviations. You just can't tune it to channel 3 or 4 to see VCR/DVD/Cable

Don't forget there has to be a couple more devices to add to this nest such as a DVD player, game console, surround system and heaven forbid if there is a VCR to "kick it, old DVR stylel". 
What "we" take for granted is overwhelming for a lot of people that haven't kept up with technoloy since the 75ohm transformer had to be added to the back of the TV to get all the stations through their rabbit ears.

Now let's talk about adding a network connection and trying to hook up a sling box and a wireless connection and I could see a few TV's being thrown out of some front doors across America. : ) 

Heck, I have to check my own self sometimes to be sure I understand all these acronyms. Be patient, educate and help. 
(IMHO)


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

robert koerner said:


> I recorded the Superbowel.


:eek2:

In my family there seems to be a gender difference. I watch almost exclusively HD programming but the wife will watch the most washed out, blurry SD without complaint. My dad caught the HD bug after watching my set-up and had to have it. My mom and sister couldn't care.

My hypothesis (a.k.a. my sweeping generalization):

Picture Quality = Men
Content Quality = Women


----------



## pawdog (Feb 2, 2009)

dpd146 said:


> :eek2:
> 
> In my family there seems to be a gender difference. I watch almost exclusively HD programming but the wife will watch the most washed out, blurry SD without complaint. My dad caught the HD bug after watching my set-up and had to have it. My mom and sister couldn't care.
> 
> ...


Seems to be the same in my house. The ladies and the young in general don't seem to care too much about HD or SD or Dolby Digital or high quality photography.

Just try putting them in some generic shoes or jeans. Try buying the lower brand soft drink or beer. You just might have a fight on your hands.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Even though I have two larger sets, I am now doing most of my viewing on a 22-inch HDTV. My experience is that anyone who watches a 22-inch set from the proper distance (say, 3 feet) should certainly see the difference between SD and HD.

However, sets do differ in how good they look on SD. My daughter's 32 inch Sanyo HDTV looks better on SD than any of my sets.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

dpd146 said:


> Picture Quality = Men
> Content Quality = Women


Welllllll, sometimes, and often commonly, generalizations are correct.  I'd say you're dead on.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

It's no wonder when Dish sells HD receivers without component or HDMI cables.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

.

And if your referring to Dish.... You have the *choice of down mapping *to the analog channel number range or not.[/QUOTE]

I have a 722 Dish Receiver. How do you make this choice? When you scan or add a digital OTA channel, It automatically down maps to your original Analog Channel.
If there is a choice, I would like to know where its located at in the menu of Dish Receivers. 
Thank you.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

smackman said:


> .
> 
> And if your referring to Dish.... You have the *choice of down mapping *to the analog channel number range or not.





> I have a 722 Dish Receiver. How do you make this choice? When you scan or add a digital OTA channel, It automatically down maps to your original Analog Channel.
> If there is a choice, I would like to know where its located at in the menu of Dish Receivers.
> Thank you.


Go to menu, 6-9 and then when you are in the local setup, select the channel Display. There you will see the Dish HD Channels Enable or Disable, that will show the HD next to the SD channel.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Go to menu, 6-9 and then when you are in the local setup, select the channel Display. There you will see the Dish HD Channels Enable or Disable, that will show the HD next to the SD channel.


Thanks; I never knew this was a option and I have been to that local setup many times. I have never till today, looked at the channel display option.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

The truth is they probably dont KNOW the difference... they probably fall in the category above of those studies, and most of those people think buying an HD capable TV and not changing the way their television is delivered is getting them HDTV.

They are probably watching on an "HDTV" with an SD source stretched to fill the screen by some means, and think because the picture on their screen is 16x9 that they are watching HDTV.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

grooves12 said:


> They are probably watching on an "HDTV" with an SD source stretched to fill the screen by some means, and think because the picture on their screen is 16x9 that they are watching HDTV.


My buddy was complaining about PQ on the ABC HD channel and had no idea that some stuff broadcast on HD channels is SD.

On a side note, I am a big fan of the "partial zoom" feature on the E* receivers. It looks alot better than stretching.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

My 81 year old grand mother can tell the difference.... She also has a 52" 1080p Plasma.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

dpd146 said:


> On a side note, I am a big fan of the "partial zoom" feature on the E* receivers. It looks alot better than stretching.


I agree... it usually looks pretty good, but I like some manufacturers non-linear stretch modes too. I think if someone would combine a partial-zoom with a non-linear stretch, it would be nearly perfect, since less stretching and zooming would be necessary. You would see more of the picture than the zoom, and would see less distortion than the stretch.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

Having an HDTV without HD programming makes me want to punch myself in the head.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

rphillips187 said:


> Having an HDTV without HD programming makes me want to punch myself in the head.


KNOCK YOURSELF OUT! :lol:


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I refuse to watch anything in SD anymore. I have a projector and a 119" screen and once I went HD there was just no going back.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

TUKIN18S said:


> It's no wonder when Dish sells HD receivers without component or HDMI cables.


When I got my VIP 722 there was an HDMI cable in the box that it came in.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

My 722 came with a nice set of component cables in the box. I didn't need them so I gave them to my dad.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

As a couple of others have suggested, the fundamental problem really seems to be people watching only SD on HDTV sets just don't know the steps they have to take to get any native HD programming. More than a few people in that camp don't even realize they're not watching HDTV at all. They haven't seen the difference.

I don't buy the argument at all that many of these people "couldn't care less." The simple fact is they don't know what they're missing. Figuring out all the technical quirks of properly connecting an HDTV and acquiring OTA HD broadcasts and/or subscribing to native HD cable/satellite services seems to be too much trouble -especially when they don't know the kind of image quality they're missing.

I have a few friends who fall in this camp. They have HDTV sets, watch only SD programming on them and can't seem to be bothered to understand they're really not watching HD material. I've told them what they need to do to solve the problem (try a pair of rabbit ears for crying out loud). They can't seem to lift a finger to make the effort. Other friends who have bothered to make the effort get spoiled to the video quality of HD very quickly.



Mike500 said:


> Finally, with this economy, people are realizing that living debt free and having a financial backup is more important than the 52 inch plasma.


Not everyone with a 52" HDTV is over their head in debt. I have a 52" Sony Bravia XBR4 TV. It's paid off in full. I also have an excellent FICO score. There's plenty of people with modest TV sets in deep financial trouble -not just people with big HDTVs. The issue of financial problems and/or irresponsibility is a more complex problem that cannot merely be described in broad, stereotypical brush strokes.


----------



## TUKIN18S (Aug 16, 2005)

space86 said:


> When I got my VIP 722 there was an HDMI cable in the box that it came in.


I guarantee that there were NO cables in my VIP722 box. Just composite. I had to wait for monoprice to get me an HDMI cable before I got to watch HD.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I find that a lot of people are just too cheap to pay a few extra bucks each month to get HD. A co-worker of mine refuses to upgrade his TW DRV to an HD model. I have a brother-in-law that just finished his basement and installed a 720p projector and screen. But he refuses to get a second receiver from Dish to get HD on it. Yep, he uses the TV2 coax output on a near 100 inch screen. It looks horrible.

Depends on one's priorities I guess.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

festivus said:


> I find that a lot of people are just too cheap to pay a few extra bucks each month to get HD. A co-worker of mine refuses to upgrade his TW DRV to an HD model. I have a brother-in-law that just finished his basement and installed a 720p projector and screen. But he refuses to get a second receiver from Dish to get HD on it. Yep, he uses the TV2 coax output on a near 100 inch screen. It looks horrible.
> 
> Depends on one's priorities I guess.


That's interesting, so he already has HD on one TV, but is okay with the look of SD on his projector? Yikes.

I think some people don't know what they're missing, and others the picture/sound just doesn't matter as much as content. For me...I'll watch the dumbest shows in HD if it looks amazing.  Can't tell how long much more I tune to TWC because it looks great.


----------



## MrDogDad (Nov 20, 2006)

My wife's doctor moved into a new office that has six 60" plasma sets built into the waiting room wall. It's a short wide room so you sit no more than 15 feet from the wall with the TVs. Each set displays a different channel from a really crappy analog cable feed with the image stretched.
It's almost painful to watch the misuse of those nice plasma sets. I wait for her in the car now


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

I arrived at a Super Bowl party after halftime. On the wall was a 50 inch Sony HDTV connected to the Comcast box in the corner with an HDMI cable between the two. Fully HD ready. The set was tuned to Channel 2, the NBC affiliate in grainy analog SD, 4 x 3. 

No longer a Comcast customer, I couldn't remember the channel for the digital HD signal. But, I was pretty sure if you had an HD box, you got locals in HD in all plans. I got on the web, looked it up, grabbed the remote and switched the box to channel 312. Voila! Beautiful HD and a full 16 x 9 picture.

Come to think of it, outside of my family, only two people noticed the difference.

Some folks spend their money for status. Some people spend their money for function.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

I just wonder why all of you, who don't give a damn about HD programming has your computers turn to the dish TV forum and waste your time to go to this topic and give us your opinion on why HD doesn't matter to you at all.

If you feel that way why aren't you turning that computer off and and doing something important that does matter to you.


----------



## John79605 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ah, that Super Bowl. I arrived well before the game. The host moved his new 42" 1080 LCD tv from his bedroom to the living room. He tuned in Mythbusters on basic cable. It looked like a webcam over dialup. It was sad. When he switched to NBC on basic cable channel 5, I decided we had to look for HD. The scan for clear QAM found only ABC and the basketball game was awesome. We hooked up rabbit ears and tried again and found only ABC again. Our NBC affiliate was on low-power due to ice storm damage so we seemed to be out of luck. At least the NBC SD picture looked better than a webcam over dialup. I thought it was sad the guy spent $1500 on a TV and had no concept of hi-def.

My neighbor said NBC was on the cable so I don't know why the scan missed it. The thing is, people with HD sets are actually watching SD and that SD looks awful and they are clueless.


----------

